# Toro zero turn mower year of manufacture



## Bruce (3 mo ago)

How do I determine the year of a Toro zero turn mower? Model 75750 SN 411407802


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The best place to show the model year on Toro equipment is Operator’s Manuals, Parts Catalogs, and Service Bulletins however, your model/SN does not show the year for some reason. It does pull up the Operator's Manual, Parts Catalog, and Setup Instructions though.


----------

